# zájmeno ten, ta, to



## natalia0791

Hi,_I have just started_ to learn Czech and I have some problems with prouns. I can't find any exercises apart from this one from my workbook: "Dopiňte správé tvary demonstrativních zájmen ten, ta, to" I have done this exercise but I couldn't understad the rule  Could you explain me it? I really need your help! Thank you


----------



## Shenmuen

natalia0791 said:


> Hi,_I have just started_ to learn Czech and I have some problems with prouns. I can't find any exercises apart from this one from my workbook: "Dopiňte správé tvary demonstrativních zájmen ten, ta, to" I have done this exercise but I couldn't understad the rule  Could you explain me it? I really need your help! Thank you



It is pretty much similar as use of english "this" or use of "definite article". *Ten* is refering to masculine gender, *Ta* to feminine and *to* neuter gender. I think that the use is pretty much same as in polish.


----------



## natalia0791

yes, in this case its the same like in Polish but not exactly. What about 'tu', for example: Můžu si půjčit TU mapu? When we should put TU? Thanks for your reply


----------



## werrr

Czech *tu* corresponds precisely to Polish *tę*.

Complete declension is here. It's very like in Polish, only the animateness and plurals are slightly different.


----------



## natalia0791

Děkuji vám za rychlou odpověd. Už je mi to jasné. ))


----------

